

Ideas for the Apple Watch - steven
https://medium.com/backchannel/5-ideas-for-apple-watch-393a7a16f8a1

======
cableshaft
Will the Apple Watch have enough precision in its location to be able to
determine when you approach someone (suggestion #5 in the list)? GPS isn't
nearly that precise, especially indoors or around tall buildings, which is why
most people haven't done this yet and you see hardware like iBeacon for more
precise location data.

The only reason we don't already have a few dozen apps that would do this on
our phones already is because of the lack of precision.

~~~
Retra
GPS can be accurate to about 1 meter, I thought. Ten meters should still be
good enough to locate someone, unless you're in a crowd.

~~~
untog
Only outdoors though, right? When it doesn't work reliably it's a frustrating
product.

~~~
thrillgore
I imagine iBeacons will help where GPS fails

------
bgvopg
If Apple doesn't make an map-app that tells you which way to turn by vibrating
selectively left-right on the watch then they don't deserve to succeed.

~~~
mamp
They announced this feature at the Apple Watch reveal last year. I believe the
map and GPS runs on the phone.

